
The Job Market for C++ Developers - zerr
http://markcunningham91.blogspot.com/2012/03/job-market-for-c-developers.html
======
w8rbt
C++ will be around for at least the next 50 to 100 years. It has the speed of
C along with the expressiveness, encapsulation and flexibility of higher-level
languages.

Basically, you can do bare metal OS and device driver work in C++ _AND_
safely/consistently manipulate strings and complex data structures too. It's
really the best of both worlds.

